# Einlesen eines Parameters aus HTML-Datei



## Kanitrino (6. Mrz 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Auf meiner Homepage kann man die Sprache auswählen. Das dort laufende Applet soll sich dem anpassen. 
Ich mache das so :


```
<applet .... 
<param name="sprache" value="DE">
... </applet>
```

und

```
class XGui
{
....
String s = getParameter ("sprache");
if(s.equals"DE") ...
}
```

Das funktioniert. Wenn ich das Programm allerdings als Applikation laufen lassen will, wird an dieser Stelle eine Fehlermeldung produziert, weil die Methode "get Parameter()" ins Leere läuft.

Frage : Was kann ich machen, um in der Applikation einen Absturz zu vermeiden ?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mrz 2012)

erbt XGui denn von Applet oder was genau ist das für eine Methode?

falls du die nicht änderbare Applet-Methode aufrufst, so ändere alle derartigen Aufrufe,
dass es erst in eine eigene Methode getParam() oder so geht, dort kannst du per if/else unterscheiden,
etwa je nachdem ob die main-Methode einen boolean gesetzt hat (was bei Applet-Durchlauf nicht passiert)

was im Application-Fall stattdessen zurückgegeben werden soll, musst du natürlich selber wissen,
evtl. für jeden Parameter einen Default-Wert überlegen, das kann man natürlich nicht automatisieren,
vielleicht auch aus einer anderen Konfiguration laden

grundsätzlich sauberer wäre ein Programmaufbau mit getrenntem Hauptprogramm/ JPanel X, 
welches entweder vom Applet oder der Application eingegliedert werden kann,
die Parameter werden dorthin einheitlich übergeben, z.B. in eine Liste oder Map, 
X macht gar nichts selber, muss dann nicht groß überlegen,

natürlich ist es wiederum nicht undenkbar, dass X selber die Parameter abfragt,
ausreichend sauber könnte dies mit einem Interface passieren, in einem Fall gehts zum Applet,
im anderen zu einer Klasse die die Default-Werte übergibt, oder etwas aus einer Textdatei einliest,
also wie das zuerst angesprochene getParam(), nur ohne if/else, sondern anders gebaut

es gibt diverse Standardwege, extrem grundlegendes Thema, darauf sollte man eigentlich selber kommen,
dieselben Wege passen zu praktisch jedem derart allgemeinen Problem


----------



## Kanitrino (6. Mrz 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> edit: ich muss nochmal neu schreiben, gleich steht hier was anderes


Wieso ? Wird Hansa etwa nicht Meister ?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mrz 2012)

das verzögert sich nur, und jetzt steht was neues da


----------



## Kanitrino (6. Mrz 2012)

Aha ! Die Methode "getParameter()" wird also nicht erkannt, weil es eine Methode von Applet ist und ich das Programm ja in eine Applikation umgewandelt habe.

Wenn ich also JApplet weiterhin importiere, kennt er die Methode und liefert "null" anstatt eines Fehlers.

Ich werde es heute Abend mal ausprobieren, herzlichen Dank !


----------

